# Drunk guy + panda = hilarious results



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Remind me to stay away from the zoo....

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/artic...20/international/i044210D87.DTL&feed=rss.news


----------

